

Ask HN: Transitioning from contractor to full-time employee - bat_man

I&#x27;m currently contracting software development for a very small startup, and have agreed to (probably) join them long-term as a full-time employee. My current rate is $50&#x2F;h for 20 h&#x2F;week. Could anyone offer some insight on what I can expect in terms of what my salary will be as an employee? I assume I won&#x27;t be getting the same rate, but I don&#x27;t know if that&#x27;s a valid assumption. The company does not offer any perks (too small). Thanks!
======
ryduh
You're obviously worth $50 an hour, if not more. I say that you should expect
$50 an hour * 40 hours a week. Don't forget that if you transition to a FTE,
you won't be able to claim as many (or any) business tax deductions. You need
to ask yourself why they want to hire you as a FTE. It's probably to pay you
less than your current hourly rate.

------
PaulHoule
They like you so you should get a raise too, say at least $55/hr, you probably
won't be getting another one.

